# Northgate open despite fire?



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, 

Wondering if anyone knew if the Beaver Creek fire near Cowdrey/Walden was affecting access (or even enjoyability) on the North Platte in the Northgate Canyon area? Trying to make it up there early next week, but didn't want to have to choke our way through the whole float.

Thanks in advance for any insight!

-Paul


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

We just got back. No smoke as it was cool and rained. River is dropping fast.


----------

